# Social Security Notice: Medicare Extending 2022 Enrollment/Disenrollment Period



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2022)

I initially received this notice via email from Social Security, since I did sign up to receive emails from them. The extension is until Dec. 30, 2022. 
_"The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services is providing equitable relief to individuals who could not submit premium-Part A or Part B enrollment or disenrollment requests timely due to challenges contacting us by phone."_
https://www.ssa.gov/benefits/medica...utton&utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery


----------

